# ceiling to floor mirror coming off the wall?



## joycessd11 (Apr 22, 2008)

That's correct. However, a loose mirror is usually pretty simple to fix. First off remove the entire mirror. Depending on the backing of hte mirror you might want to buy a new mirror or just stick the old one back on. You can use a variety of adhesives. You can easily find them at your home improv. shop such as home depot. etc.


----------

